# Stop over in Minehead



## blaine (May 1, 2005)

Does anyone have any suggestions for a pub stop over in Minehead please. Want to take our Granddaughter to Butlins again but don't fancy the drive to the Camping and Caravan club site again, it really is horrendous.


----------



## JohnandChristine (Mar 19, 2012)

We've recently used the caravan Club site, that was fine and an easy walk to town/butlins.
Not what you asked for but maybe it will help


----------



## Bigusdickus (Nov 6, 2012)

Why not try Butlins? They used to take campers.. I believe.
Bd..


----------



## blaine (May 1, 2005)

Bigusdickus

Don't think they do as they don't even have car park for day visitors anymore.


----------



## rotorywing (Jul 19, 2010)

If you look at Minehead Butlins website, open up the resort map and there is a tourer site at the top of the campsite. I rang them 2 years ago and they did allow M/homes in. Trying ringing them !

Resort Address
Butlins Minehead Resort, 
Warren Road
Minehead, 
Somerset, 
TA24 5SH
0845 070 4754


----------



## JohnandChristine (Mar 19, 2012)

Recently noticed Butlins not only have a new hotel but are building loads of new chalets..................perhaps thats where the car park has gone............


----------



## blaine (May 1, 2005)

rotorywing said:


> If you look at Minehead Butlins website, open up the resort map and there is a tourer site at the top of the campsite. I rang them 2 years ago and they did allow M/homes in. Trying ringing them !
> 
> Resort Address
> Butlins Minehead Resort,
> ...


I checked to be sure but as I thought there is no longer a touring site at Minehead, the campsite on the plan is an area of residential type vans which are privately owned and are let via a website by the owners. They do however have the same free entry to everything as the Butlins chalets.

Thanks for the info


----------



## igglepiggle (Nov 7, 2007)

hi i was up minehead couple of wks ago 
i stop at the far end near butlins spoke to parking att he said they they do not patrol that end at the moment 
but do check c c club not far away


----------

